# Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Mai 2017)

*Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

						Im Markt für Kompaktwasserkühlungen aufzufallen, ist keine leichte Aufgabe. Fractal Design legt bei seinem neuesten Spross nach eigener Aussage den Fokus auf Lautstärke, Design und Komfort, besonders auffällig ist auf den ersten Blick aber der Preis. Wir prüfen, was die Celsius S36 dafür bietet.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*


----------



## Chukku (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Für den Preis: reife Leistung!

Schön, dass die Schläuche am Radi einfach nur verschraubt sind.
Unschön, dass eine Erweiterung wegen des Alu-Radiators wieder verkompliziert wird.

Aber wäre das nicht eher ein Beitrag fürs Unterforum "Geschlossene Wasserkühlungen" gewesen?
Dort dürfte das Produkt jedenfalls auf mehr Interesse und Akzeptanz stossen


----------



## EmoJack (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ich hab die S24 und bin echt voll zufrieden. Dieser Preis für die neue Größe is einfach top! 
Allerdings war der Kupferkühler für mich damals ein ganz großer Pluspunkt an der S24. Schade, dass dies nun leider weg fällt. Natürlich muss man eine 360 Kühlung nicht so schnell aufrüsten wie eine 240er, aber dennoch ist eine erweiterbare aufbauweise mit Aluradiator für mich eine unglückliche Kombination


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*



Chukku schrieb:


> Für den Preis: reife Leistung!
> 
> Schön, dass die Schläuche am Radi einfach nur verschraubt sind.
> Unschön, dass eine Erweiterung wegen des Alu-Radiators wieder verkompliziert wird.
> ...



Ist es. Leider kennt unser CMS nur ein Tag "Wasserkühlung" und das ist pauschal mit dem Forum für modulare Wasserkühlungen verbunden. Wenn der Redakteur dann nicht im Moment der Veröffentlichung an eine manuelle Verschiebung denkt, passiert das was hier passiert ist.
*fix it*




EmoJack schrieb:


> Ich hab die S24 und bin echt voll zufrieden. Dieser Preis für die neue Größe is einfach top!
> Allerdings war der Kupferkühler für mich damals ein ganz großer Pluspunkt an der S24. Schade, dass dies nun leider weg fällt. Natürlich muss man eine 360 Kühlung nicht so schnell aufrüsten wie eine 240er, aber dennoch ist eine erweiterbare aufbauweise mit Aluradiator für mich eine unglückliche Kombination



Die Erweiterbarkeit hatte für Fractal dieses mal keine Priorität, sondern ist nur ein kleines Detail. Wer eine erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühung sucht ist bei Alphacools Eisbaer ohnehin deutlich besser aufgehoben, muss dafür aber Abstriche bei der Optik machen – ein integrierter Ausgleichsbehälter braucht einfach Platz. Natürlich wäre es trotzdem schön gewesen, die Celsius mit einem Kupferradiator auszustatten, der bei einer Umstellung auf modulare Wasserkühlung weiterverwendet werden kann. Aber wie viele Kunden planen beim Kauf einer Kompaktwasserkühlung soweit in die Zukunft und sind bereit, ein paar Euro Aufpreis zu zahlen?


----------



## Chimera (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ist dieser PWM Hub eigentlich nur mit Schrauben am Radi befestigt oder sonst noch irgendwie? Sprich wäre es theoretisch möglich, dass man gleich von Anfang an den Radi durch nen Kupferradi ersetzt und dann den PWM Hub halt mit doppelseitigem Tape auf diesem anbringt? Denn dann wäre es wirklich noch ein optisch interessantes Teil. Ok, find die Silent Loop optisch immer noch am edelsten im Aussehen im Vergleich zu anderen AIOs, doch diese bietet doch auch einige Features, die gar nicht mal so übel sind (wenn da nur nicht dieser Alu-Radi wäre  ). Naja, mal gucken, wie teuer sie dan nhier inkl. dem CH-Preisaufschlag sein wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Ich habe leider keinen so kleinen Torx griffbereit um es zu überprüfen, aber soweit ich es sehen kann ist der Hub nur mit den beiden Schrauben befestigt. Um ihn anzukleben bräuchte man aber ein dickes Klebepad. Normales, dünnes Tape würde nur die langen Lötfahnen der Lüfteranschlüsse berühren. Und natürlich sollte man sich überlegen, ob der Kauf einer Kompaktwasserkühlung wirklich der richtige Weg ist, wenn man diese als erstes entleert und 50 Prozent der Teile gegen andere Komponenten austauscht 
Die Be Quiet Silent Loop sollte übrigens einen Kupfer-Radiator besitzen.


----------



## Chimera (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keinen so kleinen Torx griffbereit um es zu überprüfen, aber soweit ich es sehen kann ist der Hub nur mit den beiden Schrauben befestigt. Um ihn anzukleben bräuchte man aber ein dickes Klebepad. Normales, dünnes Tape würde nur die langen Lötfahnen der Lüfteranschlüsse berühren. Und natürlich sollte man sich überlegen, ob der Kauf einer Kompaktwasserkühlung wirklich der richtige Weg ist, wenn man diese als erstes entleert und 50 Prozent der Teile gegen andere Komponenten austauscht
> Die Be Quiet Silent Loop sollte übrigens einen Kupfer-Radiator besitzen.



Ach, solch ein Tape ist weniger ein Problem  Gibt im Modellbau auch schön dicke Tapes, welches besser vor Erschütterungen schützen soll als dünnes Tape  Und die Lötfahnen könnt man im schlimmsten Fall etwas kürzen. Aber stimmt schon, wenn man den Preis der AIO plus nen guten Radi nimmt, dann macht es nicht wirklich viel Sinn. Und jo, die SL hat zwar schon nen Kupferradi, doch darf man ja nicht dran rumbasteln, wenn man Wert auf die Garantie legt (was mir zum Glück egal ist und sobald Platz vorhanden, wird der kleine 120er durch nen grösseren ersetzt)  Wobei mir von diesem Punkt her die Kelvin (welche es ja auch als 360mm Modell gibt) doch besser gefiele, bei der Celsius find ich vorallem die Idee mit dem Hub am Radi interessant (kann man sich zwar sicher auch selber basteln bzw. nen kleinen Hub hinter dem Mobotray platzieren) und den Verstellring an der Pumpe.


----------



## Bluefire (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Also ich habe mir vor kurzem die Fractal Design T12 (120er Raditor) gekauft und fand den hochwertigen Alphacool Radiator top weshalb ich schon über die S24 nachgedacht habe.. Naja, dieser "standard" Alukühler den ich schon in ähnlicher Form bei der Arctic Freezer 240 dabei hatte ist zwar i.O. sagt mir aber iwie nicht wirklich zu.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Leider bietet mein NZXT Phantom nur eine 240er-Montagemöglichkeit, sonst würde ich der geringen Aufpreise wegen ja auch über so eine 360er-Kompaktwasserkühlung nachdenken. 
Eigentlich eine ganz gute Leistung. Gut, der Alu-Radiator ist zwar etwas doof (sowohl wegen den möglichen Korrosionsproblemen bei Erweiterung, als auch wegen der marginal schlechteren Kühlleistung...), aber ansonsten echt gelungen.

Muss ich mir glatt mal vormerken, falls ich mal wieder eine dickere CPU im PC habe. Für einen i5-6400 wäre so eine KoWaKü heftiger Overkill, der läuft ja sogar mit meinem Scythe Mine 2 semi-passiv nach 36h prime95 29.1 (also mit AVX2 und FMA3...) auf höchstens 52°.


----------



## extremeDsgn (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Tolles Video sehr angenehm zuzuhören und zuzuschauen!


----------



## restX3 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Bei guru3d hat diese ebenfalls ganz gut abgeschnitten. Passt bei mir leider nicht ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Jobsti84 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Vielen Dank für den Test.



*Ich hätte noch 2 Wünsche, eine Korrektur und einen Vorschlag. Danach eine Frage samt etwas Fachgemecker* 

+ In die Tabelle, Spalte Schalldruck(Pegel) bitte den Abstand mit angeben (wichtig!). _(Da pro Entfernungsverdopplung -6dB)_**
+ Bitte ohne Bewertungsfilter messen_ (300Hz ist mit A-Bewertung ganze 10dB leiser als 1kHz, 100Hz sogar schon ganze 20dB. Zwischen -6dB bis -10dB empfinden wir subjektiv als halb so laut)_****

- Schalldruck wird in Pascal angegeben, es sollte Schalldruckpegel (SPL bzw. dBSPL) heißen.
_(Man könnte es auch mit Schallpegel abkürzen, aber das ist eher inoffiziell und kann sowohl für Schalldruckpegel als auch Schallintensitätspegel stehen)_

• Wie wäre es künftig Pumpen und ggf. auch Lüfter mit einem Vibrationssensor zu messen?
Diesen kann man einfach anstatt Mikrofon anklemmen und kostet nur ein paar Euro.
Ergebnisse mit sowas sind idR. ziemlich aufschlussreich, vor allem falls man nicht sauber in Tiefen Bereichen messen kann.


**
_Ein Auszug von Herrn Sengpiel:
"Wenn bei einer Schallpegelmessung der Abstand zur Schallquelle nicht angegeben ist, dann ist das Messergebnis absolut sinnlos"
Auch wenn die Entfernung irgendwo im Text versteckt ist, sollte das definitiv mit in die Tabelle, bzw. bei alle Pegelangaben_

****
_Beispiel:
Ein Gerät macht bei 300Hz 100dB, das andere macht hier 90dB. Ab 1kHz erreichen beide Geräte 90dB
In dBA würden beide Geräte mit 90dB in der Tabelle stehen, obwohl das eine mehr als Doppelt, evtl. sogar subjektiv vier mal lauter bei 300Hz ist
und ohne Bewertungsfilter somit mit 100dB in der Tabelle stehen würde.
Den einen stören die 300Hz wie Harrie, den anderen nicht.... Sone ebenfalls nicht_



*Frage:*
Habt ihr Sone und SPL separat ermittelt?
Ich mag Sone immer noch nicht wirklich, da man es nicht in dB und schon gar nicht in dBA umrechnen kann _(maximal nur ganz grob schätzen)_, sondern nur in Phon,
ebenfalls kann man hier nicht easy auf andere Entfernungen umrechnen.
Nur ein einzelner Sinusston von 1 kHz gemessen in Phon ist der Angabe in dB-SPL gleichzusetzen.

Lautheit (Sone) ist eine persönliche subjektiv empfundene Eigenschaft des Schalls - im Gegensatz zum Schalldruckpegel SPL in Dezibel, der dagegen objektiv und direkt messbar ist.
Die Lautheit gibt an, wie laut Schall rein subjektiv empfunden wird. Sie ist also eine psychoakustische Empfindungsgröße mit großer Toleranz und keine wirkliche Messgröße. Es gibt keine Umrechnungsformel. 
Die persönlichen subjektiven Empfindungen der Lautstärke und der Lautheit beim Lärmempfinden entziehen sich als psychoakustische Werte einfacher physikalischer Messung.
dBA ist ein Filter für grob vereinfachte Bewertung der Lautstärke.

Wenn ihr schon Angaben in Sone und SPL macht, dann sollte man den Bewertungsfilter weglassen, denn das wäre quasi doppelt gemoppelt 
_(Zudem nicht aussagekräftig unterhalb 1kHz und oberhalb 9kHz)_



*Anm.:*
Bevor die Frage aufkommt "Wie würdest du das denn richtig machen?"
Messung in dB(SPL) ohne Bewertungsfilter mit Angabe des Messabstandes.
Ebenfalls würde ich die 1-3 Peak-Frequenzen mit angeben. (Das kann man auch wunderbar Screenshotten und mit anderen vergleichen)
Im Text dann, wie das Geräusch subjektiv empfunden wird.

Die Pumpe würde ich genau so messen, jedoch mit ganz geringem Abstand _(Grundpegel)_ und noch mal mit großem Abstand auf Referenzmainboard/Aufbau _(Vibration/Mitschwingen)_
Für gescheite Vergleiche, einfach nur ein Beschleunigungsaufnehmer (Vibrationsmesser) anstatt Mikrofon angeklebt. _(Hier muss man net mal was in der Software umstellen)_

Bevor ihr euch krumm sucht:
Der ACH-01 von Measurement Specialties ist ein preiswerter universell einsetzbarer Beschleunigungssensor mit Polymerfolie, der inkl. Kabel + Stecker net mal 8g wiegt.
Allerdings benötigt das Ding einen kleinen Vorverstärker, den man für 5€ in 60 Minuten gebaut hat. _(Tipp bei Störungen: dünne Kupferfolie drum wickeln.)
_

*Schluss:*
Hebt euch von anderen Magazinen ab und macht das (oft sehr wichtige) Thema "Lautstärke/Silent" korrekt und vergleichbar.
Tipp: Einheitliche Messabstände wählen, welche einfach im Kopf umzurechnen sind, zB. 12,5cm, 25cm, 50cm, 1m (Bsp.: 100dB, 94dB, 88dB, 82dB)
Was nützt es dem Leser, wenn ihr auf 10cm messt, er aber den Pegel auf 1m wissen möchte, da sein PC so weit weg steht. -> Hinweis im Text auf -6dB pro Verdopplung.


----------



## EmoJack (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*



Jobsti84 schrieb:


> [...]


Da hat sich aber jemand Gedanken gemacht 

Als jemand, der sich für das Thema Lärmpegel am Rechner interessiert - aber selbst nur einen Bruchteil der von dir beschriebenen Dinge ad hoc einordnen kann - klingen deine Ausführen sehr logisch und gut.
Bin gespannt was die Redaktion dazu sagt. 

Für mich wäre eine hochwertige Auswertung des Themas Geräuschpegel von Komponenten definitiv ein weiterer Grund, mich bei Kaufentscheidungen stark an euren Tests zu orientieren


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Da hat sich wirklich wer Gedanken gemacht 
Fassen wir mal zusammen:
- "-pegel" in Artikel und in der seit fast drei Jahren gebrauchten Maske ergänzt 
- Die Messentfernung beträgt 50 cm. Das steht auch über dem Benchmark, die Testtabelle dient lediglich als Zusammenfassung ohne Erläuterung des Testsystems – zum Beispiel für Temperaturmessungen würde das an dieser Stelle schlicht den Platz sprengen.
- Die Messeentfernung gilt einheitlich für alle PCGH-Tests, da muss man gar nichts im Kopf rechnen 
- Messungen in 10 cm Entfernung oder allgemein allem, was sogar unter einer Objektbreite liegt, finde ich persönlich übrigens genauso nutzlos, wie Messungen ohne Entfernungsangabe.
- Sone und dB(A) werden getrennt gemessen, allerdings mit dem gleichen Gerät und im gleichen Aufbau. Ich schalte zwischen beiden Messarten hin und her.
- Für PCGH-Wertungen ist allein Sone entscheident, eben gerade weil es die menschliche Wahrnehmung etwas besser wiederspiegelt und weil es Personen, die nicht an dB-Angaben gewöhnt sind (also der Mehrheit unserer Leser) leichter fällt, Angaben auf einer linearen Skala zu vergleichen.
- Die dB(A)-Angaben dienen nur als Zusatzinformation für Personen, die nicht mit dem PCGH-Messverfahren vertraut sind und greifen dafür auf das beliebteste Gewichtungsverfahren zurück. Daran plane ich auch nichts zu ändern.
- Eine faire Benotung von Schalldruckmessungen bei wechselnden Frequenzen ist nicht möglich. Ebensowenig ist es praktikabel, die Wertung auf einen subjektiven Höreindruck aufzubauen. Besonders auffällige Charakteristiken spreche ich bei Bedarf an, aber für das Wertungssytem ist Sone immer noch die beste Grundlage. Das größte Problem bei Lüftern und Pumpen sind heutzutage ohnehin zyklische Geräuschmuster, nicht bestimmte Frequenzen. Darin unterscheiden sich Lüfter kaum und auch pfeifende Pumpen sind selten geworden.
- Über Beschleunigungssensoren habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber bislang ist mir keine sinnvolle Auswertung der Informationen eingefallen. Die Auswirkungen in der Praxis hängen ja nicht nur von der Intensität, sondern auch der Frequenz ab – und vom Resonanzverhalten von Gehäuse und Mainboard. Deswegen gebe ich auch Messwerte auf dem Beispielboard nie in Tabellenform an und berücksichtige sie auch in der Wertung nicht, sondern nenne sie nur als Zusatzinfo um das 0,1-Sone-und-kleiner Feld zu differenzieren. Der genannte Sensor hat übrigens nicht einmal einen passenden Stecker für unser NC-1


----------



## Jobsti84 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Der Sensor ist 3-polig und benötigt einen kleinen Preamp.
Mit diesem kann man dann überall dran wo man möchte, da Line-Signal 
Das geht sogar per Onboard-Soundkarte + kostenfreier Demoversion von ARTA,

Wie gesagt, den Bewertungsfilter, würde ich einfach raus lassen,
da sich hiermit keine absoluten, genauen Werte vergleichen lassen. Eigentlich nutzt man die A-Bewertung nurnoch beim Bewertungspegel (LAeq), bzw. für den TA Lärm.
Hat man nur ein einfaches Messgerät, empfiehlt es sich zumindest auf C samt langsamer Integrationszeit umzuschalten.

Anm.: Hat man ein Brummen im Raum oder System, kann man das natürlich auch gerne steil Hochpassen, was nicht unüblich ist,
als Anmerkung aber immer mit * unterhalb der Tabellen zu finden ist.


Messungen in kurzen Entfernungen können schon Sinn machen, da man hier dem Grundpegel aus dem Weg gehen kann,
bzw. "leiser" messen kann, oder auch den Raum besser ausblendet.
Sagen wir der Raum hat einen Grundgeräuschpegel von 30dB, der Lüfter hat 17dB /1m, also wie messen?
Lüfter: 100cm 17dB, 50cm = 23dB, 25cm = 29dB,  12,5cm = 35dB.
Somit muss man auf unter 25cm um den genauen Pegel zu ermitteln. Die anfangs krumm wirkende Zahl von 12,5cm
erweist dich dann als äußerst praktisch, da man nur 3x 6dB drauf rechnen muss um den Pegel auf 1m zu erhalten.

PS: 
Fast alle Pegelangaben (nicht nur bei Lautsprechern) werden immer auf 1 Meter ermittelt bzw. skaliert. (Ne Software kann das idR. sogar fast von selbst skalieren).
Ist aber prinzipiell Wurscht, sofern man zum Vergleich alles identisch angibt/skaliert, was ihr ja macht.
In die Tabelle sollte dann aber z.B. "37 dBA / 0,5m". _ (In Klammern setzt man die Bewertung übrigens nicht)_
oder in die erste Spalte "Schalldruckpegel auf 0,5m"
Gut, schreibt man's nicht bei, ist der Leser gezwungen den Text zu lesen, bis er's findet  _(Dennoch gehört die Entfernung immer mit dazu, da "dB" ohne Entfernung keinen Sinn ergibt)_




EmoJack schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber jemand Gedanken gemacht




Na was heißt Gedanken gemacht, das ist mein täglich Brot, ich mache fast jeden Tag Messungen 




*Edit:*
Damit man mal was zum Anschauen hat, habe ich mir in YT irgend ein Rauschen gesucht.
Gemittelter Verlauf, oberes Bild
Darunter sieht man die einfache Pegelbewertung mit Z (Linear. Blau) und A-Bewertung (Grün),
der Pegelunterschied beträgt hier ganze 6dB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben wir jetzt einen Lüfter, welcher den Buckel im Bereich 300Hz hat anstatt um die 50Hz,
würde dieser nicht mit 108, sondern mit rund 112dB angegeben werden.

Kurzum, mit A-Bewertung fällt der Pegel in diesem Fall um 6dB zu niedrig aus, was schon knapp einer Halbierung des empfundenen Lautstärkepegels entspricht.
Die Bewertungsfilter sind für Vergleiche völlig sinnlos und dienen nur für Beurteilungspegel, z.B. im Bereich TA-Lärm/ Immission und Schutz.

Und egal, ob dB, Phon oder Sone, ein Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, dass entweder die Peaks gewertet werden, oder der Pegel über die Zeit gemittelt wird,
wobei hier die Peaks aber ebenfalls mit einspielen.


Damit man das obere Diagramm noch mal in Sone sieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Diagramm gibt man hier keine Frequenz an, sondern Bark.
1 Bark entspricht 100Hz, anfangs erhöht sich der wert Linear mit der Frequenz, später (blöderweise) logarithmisch.
Also auch wieder Blöd -> Tabelle zur Hand nehmen, oder mühselig umrechnen.
Also wie bei Sone, ist Bark wieder eine durch Versuche ermittelte psychoakustische Größe und entspricht hier der empfundenen Tonhöhe und nicht direkt der Frequenz.
Verdopplung vom Bark-Wert = Der Ton wird doppelt so hoch wahrgenommen.

Normalerweise müsste man eine Messung (Siehe Bild, obiges Diagramm) machen und den Durchschnittspegel selbst ermitteln,
aber eben auf die Peaks verweisen. Das wäre hier aber zu viel des Guten 
Damit man weiß, was ich mit Letzterem meine, verweise ich mal auf einen Artikel von mir,
der das denke ich anhand eines Lautsprecher gut vermittelt.
Pegel-, Dezibel- und Leistungsangaben - Erklarung | Jobst-Audio - Tontechnik
(Einfach bis zum ersten Bild scrollen und anschauen.)


Das Schalldruckpegel als auch Lautheit in der Tabelle sind finde ich super, um so mehr Werte, um so besser. Nur der Bewertungsfilter muss raus.


----------



## country (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fractal Design Celsius S36: Test der wenig kompakten Kompaktwasserkühlung*

Meinen 3770K habe ich damals für 30€ köpfen lassen und die TIM durch Flüssigmetal ersetzt. Das würde ich immer wieder tun. Ein besserer Kühler kostet auch mehr Geld und hat dann evtl auch noch mehr Lüfter (Lärm) und braucht mehr Platz.


----------

